# Mobile FT



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Any updates people get throughout the day would be appreciated. They sure got lucky with some nice weather for a trial. 

Wishing I was there and not here :x


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Bobby,
I'll give you a shout if I hear any thing.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Just got off the phone with Kenny, (my designated handler) 
Qual. 
triple setup pyramid style. Flyer to the left thrown left to right about 150yards, long middle bird 250+ thrown hip pocket to the left short retired. He said many factors are involved wind side hills etc.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Bobby, I'm heading that way in the morning. I'll try to call ya with some updates.


----------



## vern3 (Feb 9, 2006)

Any news ???


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I'd love any news on the Open/Amateur when anyone gets some updates! Thanks!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

All I have heard is that the Open did not finish the land marks today - will continue in the morning.

Andy


----------



## James A. (Mar 28, 2005)

Any Qual/Am news?


----------



## vern3 (Feb 9, 2006)

Somebody has got to know something..


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

42 Back to the AM land blind. Ran about 1/2 (maybe) before dark.

Open water blind starts early AM, not sure how many back.

All I know about Qual is that Cade Gentry got 4th with Cutter.

Im not much help.....

Beautiful day for a trial.


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Jason Fleming got Third in Q. 25 Called back in Open for water blind. Derby going to fourth series Sunday am(12 called back).


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Qualifying Results:

1. Podnah - Kenny Cox
2. Rock - Bobby Smith
3. Lucky - Jason Fleming
4. Cutter - Cade Gentry
RJAM Drake - Jeff Horsley
JAMS 
Dixie - Kyle Broussard
Tug - Greg Lister
Cricket - Jackie Working

Nice Qualifying, good setups, dogs did the separating not the judges (the way it should be).


----------



## Stuart Gray (Apr 23, 2003)

Congrats to Bobby, Cade and Kyle - nice to see that many ARC guys at the end!

Bobby - congrats on the QAA - Rock is pulling it all together!


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrates to Cade with Cutter, a Jamie baby!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Open Results

THE SENIORS STRIKE AGAIN, SAM & FORD

1st FC AFC Fordland's Bored Out Ford (Q's for the National)
2nd FC Day's End Above The Law Mark Smith
3rd Eagle Ridge Phred Jeff Horsley
4th a Golden Retriever ( don't know who or the dog)

Chad, thanks for getting my moose horns to Mark. I heard they were quite the conversation piece stapped on to his dog rig!

Big congrats to both Mark and Jeff as well as the old-timers, Ford and Sam. :wink:


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> 4th a Golden Retriever ( don't know who or the dog)


Somebody get a sedative ready for Judy Chute...... :lol: 

Apoplectic regards,

kg

:wink: ...........................


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Congratulations Sam and Ford. That is fantastic. If I'm not mistaken this also gives Ford over 200 AA points as well. Sam and his wife Helen do the majority of the daily training with Ford. They make a pretty strong team. Good luck at the National. 

Any AM or derby results?

Gene


----------



## Jaydot (Mar 20, 2004)

Gene....don't know about any other placements...but just got relayed to me that Sam/Ford 2nd in the AM...and Sam/Levi 2nd in the Derby.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Derby

1st Ace/Charlie Moody
2nd Levi/Sam Milton
3rd Cappy/Bill Hillmann
4th Sister/Clint Joyner
RJ Diesel/Bill Hillmann
Jams Trigger/Ricky Elston
Mattie/Sonya Bowyer
Rummy/John Kabbes
Tide/Charlie Moody
*****/Shawn Graddy
Cash/Sonny Free


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

K G said:


> > 4th a Golden Retriever ( don't know who or the dog)
> 
> 
> ...


I just looked through the entries on EE.net. I recognized two Goldens entered. 

It has to be Andy and Jake! That would be my bet.

Also, good going Ricky on your Derby JAM and kudos to Kenny Cox on the Q Win.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Booty,

There are at least five goldens in the open. And some good ones at that. 

(I hope this post is acceptable to Keith and doesn't seem too enthusiastic)



Mr Booty said:


> K G said:
> 
> 
> > > 4th a Golden Retriever ( don't know who or the dog)
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

Mr Booty said:


> K G said:
> 
> 
> > > 4th a Golden Retriever ( don't know who or the dog)
> ...


Not in the Open...but Team Jake did place 4th in the Amateur.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> I hope this post is acceptable to Keith and doesn't seem too enthusiastic...


It's all good, Mark. Perhaps you didn't see the " :lol: " LOL icon after the statement and the " :wink: " WINK icon at the end....although I'm not the least bit surprised you took it like you did. Some folks go bananas when a particular breed of dog does well. I like to think they're ALL worth going bananas over.....but that's just me.  

Good dog work is good dog work. The breed matters not to me. Whether one gets a green or a blue, you can't get _either_ if you're not there at the end....and ANY dog of ANY breed that gets ANYthing at the end of a field trial is a good dog.

Congrats to Andy and John on Jake's AM 4th!!!  

Fan of ALL dog breeds regards,

kg


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Super weekend for Sam, Ford, and Levi. Open first and AM second with Ford. Second in derby with Levi. Also heard Ford had a girlfriend fly in for the weekend. I think Ford's date is the dam of the dog that won the derby. (Ace- owned by Lou Magee- congratulations Lou I think that is 31 points for Ace.) Ford is clicking now. In the last month he has two AA wins and two AA seconds.

Gene


----------



## justin harrison - gator (Jul 6, 2003)

mr. sam and miss helen are as genuine a couple of folks as i've ever met.....being someone that knows nothing about dogs but wants to learn, i also feel they've been as gracious a "host" to me as i could expect.......

just "good folks" that'll "shoot ya straight".

and yeah, ford had him a girlfriend, and yeah, it's the same dog...........i know cause i picked the mofo up at the airport and started driving east :lol: :lol: :lol: 

i'm proud for my buds ford and mr. sam.....................i just hope one day, ONE DAY, i'll be there myself.

gator


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Ricky on your JAM with Trigger!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

K G said:


> > 4th a Golden Retriever ( don't know who or the dog)
> 
> 
> Somebody get a sedative ready for Judy Chute...... :lol:
> ...


I will take that as a compliment! ..so Thanks! :lol: ...and 

Congratulations to, AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake JH, 4th in the Amateur!! (DerbyList; 2 Am Wins, Open Win; Qual'd '06 Nat'l Am)  

Melanie!  , ...please work your "magic" and tell us who the Golden Retriever is that placed 4th in the Open..Pleeese!! 

And, since it is a Golden..anyway  ...try to make it..

..(not to be pushy or anything :roll: ) 
...#42 FC AFC Steeplehill Ranger and Judy Rasmuson would be a great choice:!: ..I will try not to pass out...  

Seriously, any of the wonderful Goldens in this Limited Open would be great news! ... they are in very good company!!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> ...#42 FC AFC Steeplehill Ranger and Judy Rasmuson would be a great choice:!: ..I will try not to pass out...
> 
> !!


That would be the dog that earned the 4th place.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Mr Booty said:


> Judy Chute said:
> 
> 
> > ...#42 FC AFC Steeplehill Ranger and Judy Rasmuson would be a great choice:!: ..I will try not to pass out...
> ...


AWESOME!!! Then, Congratulations to FC AFC Steeplehill Ranger and Judy Rasmuson on 4th in the Open....!! 



Well..OOOPS..Looks like it is #4 AFC Emberain Good Will Hunting, "Will", that placed 4th in the OPEN? That is great!! ..and Congratulations!! 

Wish they would put up the results on EE!!!


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Am results:

1st FC-AFC Bull Gator - Stevie O'Connell
2nd FC-AFC Ford - Sam Milton
3rd AFC Bo - David Maronge
4th AFC Jake - Andy Whitely

Jams include Dick Kaiser, Kenny Cox with Whiskey, Jane Sutter with Pepper, Ken Woods, Charlie Hays, Judy Rasmusen (lab not golden).
One more jam - sorry don't remember names or dogs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

*Mobile 4th in Open*

Judy got 4th with dog nbr. 4 in the open.

Davis


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Re-heel your dog Davis
:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: Mobile 4th in Open*



Blackdog said:


> Judy got 4th with dog nbr. 4 in the open.


According to EE, #4 was AFC Emberain Good Will Hunting.


----------

